# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  inexperienced question about what platform to use

## Mudchild

Hi folks

Looking for some advice, I have some experience of databases, but no real expertise...

The people I work for are a training provider, and need a database solution to keep track of the following:

- training courses we set up
- venues for the training
- attendees at the training, details captured when they book
- evaluation data from the attendees after the training

we'd need to be able to pull off reports such as: seeing one individual with a summary of all the different courses he's attended, along with his evaluation data for each of those courses

Just wondering what's the modern, easy way to do this? Database needs to be accessed by people in different remote locations. What system is best to use for this?

Grateful for any advice!

Alex

----------


## rmiao

Try MS sql server if you have windows environment.

----------


## Mudchild

Thankyou! However I foolishly neglected to mention that it would need to be Windows AND Mac compatible, as users would have a mix of machines....

----------


## jessh

Hi Alex,

I immediately thought of Quickbase after reading what your needs are.  Since you have some experience with databases, it will be really easy for you to pick up and use right away.  You can build an app, select from an existing, or customize one to track everything on your list (courses, venues, attendees & details, eval data) and you can pull a lot of different reports including all that you listed.  Also, people can access it from anywhere since it's online database software and is compatible on any device (windows, mac, mobile).  Hope this helps!

Good luck,

Jess

----------

